# Shooting DA Quickdraw with my 92 today



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Decided to take my 18 year old 92 out for a good spin today and the second time since I changed; the barrel, locking block, trigger bar spring, main spring, extractor and spring and trigger spring. Ammo used was WWB at about the 250 round count or so. I focused on very quick draw, quick aim and very quick shooting at dirty bird targets and old cow bones at ranges from 10 to 35 yards in DA only. Generally, when I go to shoot, I take careful aim and slowly squeeze the 92's some what long DA. Not today, some scenarios I faced my back to the targets, spun around and shot very quick, others from my holster, etc, as fast as I could. In essence, I was shooting my 92 in DA just as quick as I got a sight picture. No staging, just crouch aim and shoot as fast as I could. Suffice to say my outing today was the best and most accurate shooting I've done with this 92 in quick shooting scenarios. I was on a role plastering old cow bones and hitting dirty birds in the ten ring and many bull eyes and if not bulls eyes pretty damn close. Some shots I thought no way, but believe me (way). So yes, you can shoot a 92 in DA very fast and very accurately even though many think it can't be done as opposed to consistent trigger pulls on non DA/SA handguns. I have two Storms, but my "ole" 92 gets it done, and does it very, very, well.


----------

